# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Slechte adem,hulpmiddeltjes - Artikel

## Agnes574

Hulpmiddeltjes tegen slechte adem
Er zijn tientallen mogelijke oorzaken voor een slechte adem. Gelukkig bestaan er ook heel veel en vaak ook heel eenvoudige middeltjes om ervan af te raken. 


*Wat is de oorzaak van een slechte adem (of halitose)? 
De duizenden bacteriën die in onze mond floreren, produceren afvalstoffen die onaangename geuren (zwavelgeuren) kunnen verspreiden en tot de vorming van tandplaque kunnen leiden. Deze geuren zijn te onderscheiden van de voorbijgaande geur die sommige voedingsstoffen afgeven (uien, kaas). Maar overdadig gebruik van alcohol, een gebrekkige mond- en tandhygiëne, een ontsteking van het tandvlees, sommige ziekten en geneesmiddelen (antidepressiva, antihistaminica, slaapmiddelen, geneesmiddelen tegen artritis, hoge bloeddruk) en alle andere dingen die bijdragen tot een droge mond, kunnen soms leiden tot slechte adem. De bacteriën die verantwoordelijk zijn voor een slechte adem ontwikkelen zich namelijk gemakkelijker in een droog milieu. 


*Wat te doen tegen een slechte adem? 
Bij een lichte tot matige slechte adem zonder aanwijsbare oorzaak zijn verschillende pistes te volgen om uit te zoeken hoe de adem kan worden verbeterd. Uiteraard moet de mond- en tand-hygiëne onberispelijk zijn (tanden poetsen na elke maaltijd, tandfloss, tandspoelingen, jaarlijkse controle door de tandarts).

1) Drink voldoende en regelmatig water in de loop van de dag. Op die manier lost u het probleem van de droge mond op en schakelt u een deel van de bacteriën uit die de onaangename geur kunnen veroorzaken.

2) Vergroot uw speekselproductie tijdens de dag. Dat kan bijvoorbeeld met kauwgum, maar kies er dan wel zonder suiker. 

3) Gebruik planten en eetwaren met natuurlijke antibacteriële, ontsmettende en geuren neutraliserende stoffen. Eet bijvoorbeeld verse peterselie (bevat veel chlorofyl, een bacteriedodende stof). Of kauw op een kruidnagel, een kaneelstaafje, venkelzaadjes, anijszaadjes, kardemom of dille. Gebruik etherische oliën in mondspoelingen en gorgeldrankjes (warme), of doe een druppeltje rechtstreeks op uw tandenborstel of tong: pepermunt, citroen, rozemarijn, theeboomolie 

4) Gebruik een tongschraper. Als u dat niet in huis hebt, kunt u dat ook met uw tanden doen of met een klein lepeltje. U kunt uw tong ook met een tandenborstel schrobben (profiteer ervan om ook uw gehemelte en de binnenkant van uw wangen te schrobben). 

5) Ontsmetten is de boodschap: gebruik een tandpasta met essentiële olie van de theeboom (concentratie lager dan 0,2%), maak uw tandenborstel schoon in wat waterstofperoxide (spoel hem daarna grondig voor u hem opnieuw gebruikt) en vervang uw tandenborstel om de twee tot drie maanden. 

6) Mijd bij mondspoelingenproducten die alcohol bevatten. Ze drogen de mond uit en verergeren het probleem van de slechte adem alleen maar. Wees doorgaans heel voorzichtig met de in de handel te verkrijgen producten (mijd alle producten met alcohol en suiker) en vraag uw tandarts liever om raad. 

7) Sla geen maaltijden over. Hoe langer u met een lege maag rondloopt, hoe meer uw mond uitdroogt en hoe sneller de bacteriën zich gaan vermeerderen (vandaar dat een slechte adem typisch is bij het opstaan). 


18/11/2008 
Isabelle Eustache, gezondheidsjournaliste 
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## roeska12345

Hoi Ik heb sinds de overgang een hele droge mond met name snachts. Ik word dan wakker omdat ik bijna niet meer slikken kan. Nou dan ben je je tanden snel kwijt. Dus heb ik biothene gel gekocht en dat helpt.

IIk vind t alleen erg duur en daar baal ik wel van. Ik ga vragen aan de tandarts of dat voorgeschreven kan worden, maar ik denk haast van niet.

groet Roes

----------


## Lilian794

Je kunt Biothene ook best wel goedkoop bestellen op bijvoorbeeld www.tandonline.nl. Grote kans trouwens dat de tandarts je daar ook naartoe stuurt, want het is een webshop die is opgericht door tandartsen, dus tsja... Maar naar zeg, dat midden in de nacht wakker worden! Heel veel succes ermee!

----------

